# €4000 to spend on upgrade to FF some options?



## Drum (Aug 18, 2013)

Hi all,
I have just over €4000 to spend and I want to upgrade to a FF camera. At present I have a 60D with the following FF lenses - a 50 f1.4 and a 100-400L. ( my other lenses are crop and so are probably going to be sold)
I shoot mostly Family events, including the kids sporting endeavours, Portraits, some landscape (but not much) and I do some stuff for my kids school, all of which is as an amateur.
I have a few options in regards as to what to buy and I thought I would share them with you to get a sounding board as to possibly what my best options would be, or possibly what I haven't Thought of, My only stipulation is that there is a standard range zoom.

By the way I'm basing this on EUROPEAN E-BAY prices from sellers with x000 positive feedback and bases within the EU so no import taxes ( I am happy with the protection paypal offers as it went horribly wrong on a previous transaction and Paypal sorted it out)

Option 1 5D mk3 + 24-105 kit with a 135L f2

option 2 5d mk3, Tamron 24-70 f2.8 ( just too much for another lens)

option 3 6d, Tamron 24-70, Canon 70-200 f2,8 ISii (ok a couple hundred over)

option 4 6d +24-105 kit, 135L f2 , 70-200 f4 IS (again maybe a bit over)

option 5 6d Tamron 24-70, Tamron 70-200 f2.8

As you can see I have a lot of options, Which would be your choice?


----------



## verysimplejason (Aug 18, 2013)

I would have voted for a 6d but you shoot sports. It's mighty hard to do it with 6d though with kids, you still might get some keepers. If you think 60d af is enough for your needs, then go for a 6d. If not then a 5d3. Get it with a 24-105l kit. If you don't like it, you can sell it later at a profit or break even. You can also replace the 135l with a 85mm f1.8 usm or 100mm f2 (I prefer the 85) at least for the meantime. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 18, 2013)

You did not list the focal length of your other lenses. You will need a longer focal length by a factor of 1.6 to get the same field of view.
This means you will need a 1.4TC to go with your 100-400L
You will want a 85mm 1.8 to replace the 50mm.

As previously noted, if the 60D works for you, get a 6D, otherwise a 5D MK III.

I'd recommend buying only a body plus a kit 24-105mmL for now. You will need to determine which focal lengths you use and plan accordingly.
Once you see a need for another focal length or zoom, then get it. You can usually sell a kit 24-105 for a little more than it cost originally if you later decide its not what you want.


----------



## BrandonKing96 (Aug 18, 2013)

Considering it's mainly just for your kids school/life events and such, I'd just go with the 6D. If I could survive shooting a sports carnival with a 60D, the 6D would surely suffice. 

I'd suggest the 24-105, and maybe don't worry about a 70-200 (unless it's the f/2.8 IS II), as you already have the 100-400. I'll just further my suggestions listing it with prices. I'm actually finding it difficult to think of what else you could add! 

So:
Canon 6D + 24-105 f/4L - €1900 (approximately. I'm just basing it off US prices I can find and then converting)
Canon EF 135mm f/2L - €830
Sigma 35mm f/1.4 - €640 

If you don't have an external flash, perhaps a 430 EX II or 580 EX II with a diffuser on would be good too, so that's another €225/270 there. 

Just for family and kids, I think that's a pretty darn good kit. Or if you wanted to go that little bit further, you could replace you 50mm f/1.4 with a 50mm f/1.2L


----------



## candyman (Aug 18, 2013)

I suggest option 2 from experience. Having 2 children going to school and participating in both indoor events as well as sports indoors and outdoors. To be succesful indoors the tamron f/2.8 is a must. To get good keepers in sports, the 5D mk3 is a must. For me a very satisfying and succesful combination.


----------



## Pi (Aug 18, 2013)

+1 for buying the 24-105 in a kit. It comes very cheap and it is an excellent general purpose zoom. Then I would add a good prime.


----------



## AvTvM (Aug 18, 2013)

5d3 + EF 24-70 II ... Keep the 100-400, sell everything else. All other options are a compromise you'll soon regret.


----------



## thgmuffin (Aug 18, 2013)

Trust me, the 6D center point is perfectly good for sports! I shoot RC car drifting and those cars move VERY VERY fast. This weekend I barely got any shots out of focus compared to my T2i!



Fatlace Fridays by THGBrian, on Flickr



Fatlace Fridays by THGBrian, on Flickr


----------



## Drum (Aug 18, 2013)

Thanks for your replies, I do find the Auto-focus to be adequate for the moment on the 60D for shooting the sports that I do however as the kids get older that may be less of the case. 
@ mt. Spokane I had thought about the focal length change however I was more concerned with low light capabilities than reach. sports are only about 10% of my shooting, when reach might be a factor. most of my focal range would be in the standard to mid-tele range. I.E. 18-200 on a crop.
@ Brandonking, Option 3 had included the canon 70-200 f2.8 ISii I could always leave it with the 24-105? Also I have a couple of Yongnuo flashes as well as radio triggers which I find work well for me so far ( I'm not big into flash photography)

Concerning the 85mm 1.8, would this be a better option than the 135L? many on this forum seem to rate the 135 as one of canon's best? Compared to my current set up the image quality of any of these lenses should be an improvement for portraits.

@ AvTvM the EF24-70 ii, is a Great lens but I think it is Further down the line for me,


----------



## BrandonKing96 (Aug 19, 2013)

Drum said:


> Thanks for your replies, I do find the Auto-focus to be adequate for the moment on the 60D for shooting the sports that I do however as the kids get older that may be less of the case.
> @ mt. Spokane I had thought about the focal length change however I was more concerned with low light capabilities than reach. sports are only about 10% of my shooting, when reach might be a factor. most of my focal range would be in the standard to mid-tele range. I.E. 18-200 on a crop.
> @ Brandonking, Option 3 had included the canon 70-200 f2.8 ISii I could always leave it with the 24-105? Also I have a couple of Yongnuo flashes as well as radio triggers which I find work well for me so far ( I'm not big into flash photography)
> 
> ...



Okay. Disregard my comment with flashes then. 

But it all comes down to what you find works better with you, and what you're comfortable with when shooting
The 135L is superior to the 85 1.8. The 70-200 f/2.8L IS II is of course a great lens to get if you can!


----------



## alexanderferdinand (Aug 19, 2013)

Not on your list, but isnt a crop either:
what about a used 1Dmk4?
I like my 5d3, BUT: I favorise my 1d more and more in the last months.
Just an idea.
Good luck and have fun!


----------



## Drum (Aug 19, 2013)

@ Brandonking Thanks it was a fair comment about the flash 
@alexanderferdinand there was a used 1dx that went up for sale a couple of weeks ago but I had just missed out (it was an exceptional €3500 ) I did consider a 1 series but it is actually finding one available at the right time and price is the problem there

Thanks for all of the comments folks it is Giving me stuff to think about!!


----------



## TommyLee (Aug 19, 2013)

option 1:
stick with the 5D3

5D3 + 24-105 + 134 f2

add a... tamron sp-pro 1.4x TC... or Canon 1.4 III......
for the 135 and a set of kenko extension tubes for macro
the VERY next lens would be a sigma 35mm f1.4

finally.... if you want really wide
a 14L II or something more exotic

the final primes would then be ....14, 35 and 135 ..... IMO ......all needed range covered 
....cept for the very long stuff....
and you already have the 100-400

so option 1....but add the sigma soon


Enjoy


----------



## Jim O (Aug 19, 2013)

The question you need to ask yourself is "Is it worth it?". I don't want to add to the 5D3 vs 6D friction, but there are benefits to each. Want to upload directly to FaceBook? The 6D has built in wifi. Want to shoot 6 fps? The 6D can't. Need super fast AF outside of the center point? The 6D may not be your camera. Shooting a lot indoors without flash in very low light? The 6D might be better both in terms of focus and very high ISO performance. Do you plan to shoot video? The 6D has fair to poor video performance. Look at the pros and cons (there are others) and decide if it's worth the price difference. Also, take into account whether you can live with the "less capable" camera when you could have had a "better" one. Some people can't. There are some analyses at http://www.kenrockwell.com/canon/6d/vs-5d-mark-iii.htm and http://www.ephotozine.com/article/canon-eos-6d-vs-canon-eos-5d-mark-iii-comparison-21119.

I agree with the "get the kit now and see how it goes" folks. You'll have 24-400mm covered. Then you can see what you have and what you use. You can sell the kit lens for a profit, as has been said, and buy the Tamron 24-70 later.

If you want a good bargain in a portrait lens, add an 85/1.8. It's superb, especially with the built in corrections of either of the cameras that you want.

Just remember that, while you don't do much flash photography, fill flash is important for candids that are backlit. It's much easier to get the shot right than to try to fix it in post. Neither of these cameras have a built in flash. I picked up a used 220EX in like new condition on eBay for very little. It also has the advantage of AF assist, although with the 6D you'd hardly need it. I don't use it for exposure, just for fill.

Another consideration is to sell the 50/1.4 and get a 40/2.8 pancake. It's a wonderfully light lens, and easy to carry around all day. The images are great, and the wider angle is closer to "normal" than that of a 50mm. The 50/1.4 is great for low light, but again, these cameras, and especially the 6D, do well in low light.

The thing to remember is the three things that make an image are, in order, the photographer, the lens, the camera. That's my opinion of course, and you know what they say about opinions. You can buy a very nice lens for the price difference.


----------



## tiger82 (Aug 19, 2013)

Go in between and get a 1D Mark IV. APS-H puts you in between APS-C and FF but with better sports performance. IQ comparison may be a toss but the higher battery voltage and current makes for much faster electromechanical AF performance


----------



## sagittariansrock (Aug 19, 2013)

Drum said:


> Hi all,
> I have just over €4000 to spend and I want to upgrade to a FF camera. At present I have a 60D with the following FF lenses - a 50 f1.4 and a 100-400L. ( my other lenses are crop and so are probably going to be sold)
> I shoot mostly Family events, including the kids sporting endeavours, Portraits, some landscape (but not much) and I do some stuff for my kids school, all of which is as an amateur.
> I have a few options in regards as to what to buy and I thought I would share them with you to get a sounding board as to possibly what my best options would be, or possibly what I haven't Thought of, My only stipulation is that there is a standard range zoom.
> ...



I'd say go for option 5. There's very little if any compromise on lens quality and you can always upgrade to 5DmarkX when your kids get older.
The only thing to keep in mind is that Third party lenses don't hold their value too well, so make sure you like the zooms a lot before you buy.


----------



## Jim O (Aug 19, 2013)

sagittariansrock said:


> Drum said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...



One other thing to consider about the Tamron lenses. While they are a great value for the money, and are optically superb, there are no lens profiles in the 5D3 or the 6D for them, nor are there ever likely to be. Profiles exist for most, if not all, current Canon lenses, at least the better ones. While it's not a deal breaker for me, it is part of why I ultimately decided on a Canon 24-70 2.8 II over the Tamron, even though I really liked the VC.


----------



## Drum (Aug 21, 2013)

Hi again I have decided to go with the 5d3/24-105kit and save for a few months more and get the Canon 70-200 f2.8ISii. Thanks for all the replies.


----------



## tron (Aug 21, 2013)

Option 1 5D mk3 + 24-105 kit with a 135L f2

1. Later upgrade from either a 6D to a 5D mk 3 and/or from a Tamron lens to a Canon lens will cost.

2. 5D mk3 is good for sports, landscape and family shots.

3. A 5D mk3 with 24-105 kit is good value for money (in contrast to getting the lens separately in the future)

4. 135 is a very good lens that can be used for sports and family shots. Also it is small and light in contrast to 70-200 2.8


----------

